# Cost of sewing labels onto shirts



## Malu (Jun 1, 2007)

My screen printer just told me that it would cost $2.75 per shirt to sew in my labels. Please tell me that this is not the going rate for sewing labels. I thought it would be about a dollar. I already paid for my labels, but if I have to spend this much to sew it in, I probably wont use my labels. I already called some alteration companies here in my town and they don't provide the service. The other screen printers/embroiderers won't provide the service for products they did not print/embroider. Any advice? Or know of anyone on the Big Island that can help me? Thanks.


----------



## mrebrandstudios (May 31, 2007)

Hello Malu,

Your Screen printer is wrong!
The industry standard price to Sew a label on a garment is .50 cents per shirt.

I hope this information helps.
Michael


----------



## Malu (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks Michael. Your post a relief to me. So far, I got a maybe from someone on Oahu for 25 cents per shirt. His concern is whether or not I'll be a long time customer. I'm still looking though.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

$2.75??!! Wow. I've never heard a quote that high. $0.20-$1.00 is the normal range (normally in the top half of that).


----------

